#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Άγχος: Πώς το αντιμετωπίζετε;

## sundance

'Μηχανικιλίκι' και άγχος πάνε χεράκι-χεράκι, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι.

Όλοι το βιώσαμε κάποια στιγμή, έστω και για λίγο.

Άλλοι το βιώνουμε συχνότερα και απροετοίμαστα, έρχεται απροσκάλεστο και λέγεται αγχώδης διαταραχή ή panic attack.

Πώς το αντιμετωπίζετε?

----------


## Evan

glenfidich

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Στην αρχή δεν έκανα τίποτα,μόνο αθλητισμό (καταστροφικό κ μου άφησε κουσούρια)

Στη συνέχεια το έριξα στο ποτό μέχρι που κάηκα.

Μετά απλά έφυγα από το σπίτι μου.

Ύστερα πήγα σε ειδικό για υποστήριξη κ βρήκα την πηγή του άγχους,οπότε κ άρχισα να την ελέγχω.Επίσης,προσπαθώ να εφαρμόζω το Γερμανικό πρότυπο,που είναι άκρως αγχολυτικό (κάνε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα-μην βάζεις άπιαστους στόχους-μην αναβάλλεις αν δεν είναι απαραίτητο-λέγε ''όχι'')

Τώρα απλά βάζω το κινητό στο αθόρυβο κ αράζω στον καναπέ,με WDTV αγκαλιά με το ζουζούνι μου.Ενίοτε,γράφω κ άλλον ένα δίσκο black metal.

----------


## Pappos

Φιλοσοφία...και λίγο ποτάκι...

----------


## cna

1. Η ζωή είναι ένα αγγούρι· άλλος το τρώει και ζορίζεται, άλλος το τρώει και δροσίζεται (Πουλικάκος νομίζω)
2. Προ επικείμενου βιασμού και εφόσον δεν μπορείς να τον αποφύγεις κάτσε και απόλαυσέ τον. (Μάο)

Έχοντας τα ως άνω ρητά υπόψιν και δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω την άνεση να προστρέξω σε ειδικούς προσπαθώ να το αγνοήσω. Βέβαια αν συμβιώνεις με μια κατάσταση και πολύ καιρό στο τέλος σου γίνεται συνήθειο και από ένα σημείο και μετά σταματάς να του δίνεις σημασία. Πάντως σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπου τα πράγματα τείνουν να ξεφύγουν από τον έλεγχο απλά κατεβάζω τους διακόπτες...

----------


## Balance

Φοβερό θέμα άνοιξες Sundance.
Είμαι κι εγώ στην ομάδα των ατόμων που συχνά κυριεύονται από άγχος. Πολλές φορές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να υποφέρει από αυτό υποσυνείδητα και να έχω εκνευρισμό. Ο *Zavi* από ότι καταλαβαίνω το ελέγχει κι έτσι πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μας. Ποια κατέληξες Zavi ότι είναι η πηγή, έπειτα από τη δική σου αναζήτηση;
Εγώ πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να είναι η δυσκολία πρόσβασης πάνω σε κάποιες γνώσεις που μου είναι απαραίτητες τη στιγμή που κάνω κάτι, αλλά και όταν κάνω κάτι για πρώτη φορά.
Μπορεί να σπάει τη μονοτονία, από την άλλη είναι πολύ αγχωτικό.

----------


## Pappos

Η ζωή είναι σαν το κυπαρίσσι. Κάθεσαι επάνω και όσο περνά ο χρόνος κατεβαίνεις προς τα κάτω.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Ποια κατέληξες Zavi ότι είναι η πηγή, έπειτα από τη δική σου αναζήτηση;


Είναι προσωπικό θέμα.

ΟΜΩΣ

Η υποστήριξη που παίρνω έχει ανεκτίμητη αξία.Με τη βοήθεια ειδικού,μπορεί κανείς να εστιάσει στη ρίζα του προβλήματος,ενώ χωρίς αυτόν ο καθένας μας βρίσκει τελείως αντιδιαμετρικούς τρόπους να αντιμετωπίσει τα προβλήματά του,γεγονός που τον οδηγεί σε αποφάσεις κ πράξεις που δημιουργούν *εκ νέου* προβλήματα.Οπότε,ακόμα κ αν έχεις συνηθίσει να αγνοείς πλέον την καθημερινότητα,υπάρχουν μέσα σου βαθιά ριζωμένα θέματα που χρειάζονται λύση.Είναι σαν μία δεξαμενή με τρύπες.Όσο κ να αυξάνεις την παροχή,αν οι τρύπες της ανοίγουν νέες τρύπες,η δεξαμενή δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γεμίσει.Αυτά είναι δικά μου συμπεράσματα κ δεν έχουν να κάνουν καθόλου με δασκάλεμα.

Αποτέλεσμα:συνειδητοποίησα για ποιό λόγο έχω φάει απανωτά ''παλτά'' στη ζωή μου κ έχω αλλάξει θεώρηση των πραγμάτων.Το άγχος το πρωί που οι ρυθμοί είναι έντονοι ποτέ δεν φεύγει.*Το απόγευμα όμως είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πράγμα να καταφέρνεις να μην παίρνεις τη δουλειά μαζί σου στη σκέψη σου.*Η δουλειά είναι δουλειά,κ η προσωπική ζωή προσωπική ζωή.Μόνο με βοήθεια κατάφερα να τα διαχωρίσω,ύστερα από απίστευτες αϋπνίες,νευρικές διαταραχές κ αβάσιμες ελπίδες για καλύτερο μέλλον.Τελικά συνειδητοποίησα ότι το τεράστιο άγχος που είχα δεν είχε να κάνει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ με τη δουλειά μου,αλλά με κάτι άλλο.....που ούτε που είχε πάει ποτέ το μυαλό μου........!

Μέχρι να καταλήξω σε ειδικό,πέρασα από 2 κρίσεις καρδιάς που με έριξαν στο πάτωμα,ένα έτος κάψιμο εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα κ συκώτι από ποτό,κατεστραμμένες διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις,2 τεράστιες επαγγελματικές απογοητεύσεις κ το ζουζούνι μου στα όρια της απελπισίας......... :Γέλιο: 

Αυτά

----------

kobaksev, SIRADRAB

----------


## Balance

Πολύ χρήσιμα όσα ανέφερες και συμφωνώ σε όλα.

----------


## leo

Ο καθένας υποβάλλει τις απόψεις του περί του άγχους και μιας και είναι λεπτό το ζήτημα θα ήθελα όλες οι απόψεις να είναι σεβαστές και όχι "χλευαστικές"....

Μια σύγχρονη ασθένεια όπως αναφέρονται πολύ σωστά οι ειδικοί με πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα και καταλήξεις.
Δυστυχώς οι σύγχρονοι γρήγοροι ρυθμοί, οι πιέσεις απ το περιβάλλον μας μας οδηγούν σε άσχημα ίσως και οδυνηρά αποτελέσματα διαφυγής.....

Λύση για τον καθένα είναι να βρει το κουμπί της χαλάρωσης του και του κλειδιού που ανοίγει την όαση ηρεμίας και αποφυγής από δυσάρεστες επιπτώσεις.

Ο δικός μου Τρόπος;

Η Εκκλησία.

Ο διάλογος με τον Πνευματικό μου, οι συζητήσεις πάνω σε πολλά Νεανικά θέματα και ανησυχίες του μέλλοντος μου έχουν επιτρέψει να βρίσκω την γαλήνη και το απάνεμο λιμάνι στην Εκκλησία.
Ίσως για πολλούς να ακουστεί ως μια μορφή Συσκέψεων Ψυχολόγου αλλά η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στην μέση.
Πραγματικά μια Προσευχή μια συναναστροφή με τον Πνευματικό μου, μια παρακολούθηση της Κυριακάτικης Λειτουργίας, μου δίνει την Αύρα της Ελευθερίας και του κουράγιου ώστε να αποβάλω όποιο άγχος και πίεση της ημέρας ή της εβδομάδος....

Με εκτίμηση

----------


## Evan

Η ζωή είναι σαν το ποδήλατο, σε άλλους έχει σέλα και σε άλλους δυστυχώς όχι

----------


## leo

Το συναπτόμενο αρχείο είναι ένα δείγμα από κάποια απ τα πολλά Test για το πως αισθανόμαστε κάτω από διάφορες συνθήκες

----------


## sundance

> μανγκο βανίλια. (gvarth το έπιασες...)


Να υποθέσω γεύση κάρβουνου έτσι...?

Χημεία έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

Νομίζω κυκλοφορούν και κάποια αποτελεσματικά φυτικά προϊόντα.

----------


## leo

> Κάθε απόγευμα που τελειώνω τη δουλειά...συμμαζεύω! Μη γελάτε!
> Φροντίζω όλα τα βιβλία να ξαναμπούν στη βιβλιοθήκη, τα χαρτιά να συμμαζευτούν, ποτήρια να ξεπλυθούν κ.τ.λ.
> Φεύγοντας, λοιπόν, από το χώρο εργασίας το μυαλό μου έχει καθαρίσει και μ' αυτό το τρικ είναι όλα στη θέση τους.


Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα......

Πολύ έξυπνο και τακτικό μου φαίνεται..... 

Αλλά όταν σχολάω αργά, καμιά φορά μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να συμμαζέψω τον χώρο που τον αφήνω για την επόμενη το πρωί.....

----------


## JTB

> 1. Η ζωή είναι ένα αγγούρι· άλλος το τρώει και ζορίζεται, άλλος το τρώει και δροσίζεται (Πουλικάκος νομίζω)
> 2. Προ επικείμενου βιασμού και εφόσον δεν μπορείς να τον αποφύγεις κάτσε και απόλαυσέ τον. (Μάο)


Εκτός των παραπάνω αποφθεγμάτων που αποτελούν αυταπόδεικτες αλήθειες και που με τόση σοφία παραθέτει ο αγαπητός συνάδελφος,
έχω να προτείνω κάποιο μαλακό coctail π.χ. ABSOLUTE on the rocks...

Εγώ πάντως εκεί που κατεβάζω το διακόπτη είναι όταν παίζω με τα παιδιά μου... Τότε πέφτει σύνδεση με Κάϊρο... Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα... το καλύτερο αγχολυτικό... Ζωγραφική αφηρημένης τέχνης με πεντάχρονο, τηλεκατευθυνόμενα, κουδουνίστρες με 8-μηνο μωρό κλπ... Αυτές είναι ασχολίες που σου μακραίνουν τη ζωή...

----------

SIRADRAB

----------


## Annik

Σε περιόδους πραγματικά έντονου και ενοχλητικού άγχους, πέρα από τις αγχολυτικές δουλειές του σπιτιού... με βοηθάει αρκετά το διάβασμα βιβλίων σχετικών με ταξίδια, με περιγραφές τόπων και ιστοριών, όπως επίσης και οι βιογραφίες σημαντικών ανθρώπων.. εφόσον δεν μου μεταφέρουν άσχημα συναισθήματα αλλά αντίθετα με κάνουν να ξεχνιέμαι! 
Είναι πλέον αποδεδειγμένο ότι από άγχος ή από ασθένειες άγχους πάσχει το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της νέας γεννιάς..και ότι αυτή είναι η ασθένεια του μέλλοντος.. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να προσπαθούμε όλοι να βάζουμε όρια τουλάχιστον μεταξύ της δουλειάς και της προσωπικής ζωής: Η υγεία μας έιναι το παν..

----------

Pappos

----------


## cv01302

Δεν ξέρω τί είναι χειρότερο: το ότι δεν έχω άγχος, ή το ότι δεν έχω δουλειά (για να έχω άγχος)...
Μάλλον τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, έχω άγχος, και αυτό πηγάζει στο ότι δεν έχω δουλειά. Τρεις εντελώς διαφορετικές καταστάσεις. Να δω σε μερικούς μήνες που τελειώνει και η επιδότηση από τον ΟΑΕΔ, τί θα γίνει..
Όσο για την καταπολέμηση, είτε ασχολία δημιουργίας μουσικής στον Mac, είτε ψηφιακή επεξεργασία φωτογραφιών. Εννίοτε και κανα retro gaming, for old time's sake...

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Σε περιόδους χωρίς δουλειά το άγχος μου αυξάνεται κατά 500% !!!
Συμπέρασμα : Δεν έχουμε άγχος λόγω εργασίας αλλά.. λόγω ανεργίας!
Το stress της δουλειάς μου φαίνεται τόσο λίγο πια μπροστά στο άγχος της αδράνειας. Αυτό αν μπορούσε να μου πει κανείς πως να το αντιμετωπίσω θα με βοηθούσε πολύ!!

----------


## leo

> Το stress της δουλειάς μου φαίνεται τόσο λίγο πια μπροστά στο άγχος της αδράνειας. Αυτό αν μπορούσε να μου πει κανείς πως να το αντιμετωπίσω θα με βοηθούσε πολύ!!


Προσωπικά προσπαθώ να βρίσκω πάντα τρόπους να καταναλώνω όλα τα αποθέματα της ενέργειας μου, είτε με την γυμναστική, είτε ταξιδεύοντας και μαστορεύοντας την Μηχανή "απ τις αγαπημένες μου ασχολίες", είτε διαβάζοντας.

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Κι εγώ όλη τη μέρα προσπαθώ να ασχολούμαι με κάτι αλλά όταν σκέφτομαι οτί αυτό το κάτι δεν με βοηθάει να καλύψω τα έξοδά μου τότε στην καλύτερη παύω να το απολαμβάνω και στη χειρότερη έρχονται οι κρίσεις πανικού!

----------


## Balance

Σε τέτοιες στιγμές χρειάζεται πίστη στον εαυτό μας, αισιοδοξία και άγριο ψάξιμο και αναζήτηση της αλήθειας, γύρω από το επάγγελμα μας, αλλά και τη δομή της κοινωνίας μας. Τέτοιες στιγμές τα μεγάλα ανοίγματα κρίνονται απαγορευτικά

----------


## leo

> Τέτοιες στιγμές τα μεγάλα ανοίγματα κρίνονται απαγορευτικά


 
Απόλυτα σωστό......

Αλλά μιας και η Φίλη μας ανάφερε τον παράγοντα έξοδα, δεν θα ήταν ντροπή αυτά να καλυφθούν απο μια εποχιακή προσωρινή εργασία. Όπως 2 φίλοι μου για παράδειγμα μιας και τους απέλυσαν απο τα γραφεία που δούλευαν, εργάζονται προσωρινά σε Delivery.

----------


## Evan

ντροπή δεν είναι τίποτα εγώ δυστυχώς δεν οδηγώ μηχανή

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Ούτε κι εγώ θεωρώ πως υπάρχει ντροπή στο θέμα δουλειά. Και σαν φοιτήτρια δουλεψα σε μπιραρία και τώρα για επιπλέον εισοδημα αναλαμβάνω εργασίες φοιτητών και κάνω μαθήματα σχεδίου. Αλλά αυτός είναι άλλος ένας παραγοντας αγχους αφού όλοι μου τα αναθέτουν τελευταία στιγμή και καταλήγω να χάνω και τον ύπνο μου.. Είμαι ανίατη περίπτωση..

----------

george66

----------


## Balance

Είμαι μαζί και με τους τρείς σας!

----------


## vasgi

Συνήθως το πρόβλημα του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία , είναι ότι η πήζει στην δουλειά η κάθεται .
Αυτό του δημιουργεί άγχος .

Λύσεις ?

Πρώτα από όλα διατήρηση των παλαιών φίλων και προσθήκη νέων .
Βόλτες - καφές - διάβασμα - ταξίδια μικρά και ει δυνατόν και μεγάλα .

Γήπεδο , θέατρο , κινηματογράφος .

Χαρτί - τάβλι - σκάκι .

Χόμπυ , κήπος , μηχανή , σκάφος 

Νομίζω ότι από αυτά θα βοηθήσει

----------


## Samdreamth

Όλα χρειάζονται, με μέτρο όμως. Τι εννοώ:
Ήμουν 2 μήνες άνεργος. Απραξία και όχι πολλά πράγματα (πέραν του μεταπτυχιακού). Βαριόμουν, είχα νεύρα, πολύ κακή διάθεση και φυσικά άγχος για το μέλλον ("αρνητικό άγχος").
Ξαφνικά, το άλλο άκρο: Μια δουλειά που πρέπει να αφιερώνω 10+ ώρες καθημερινά (+Σάββατα), σε συνδυασμό με το γράψιμο του thesis με έχουν ξετινάξει. Ύπνος 4-5 ώρες την μέρα, 3 καφέδες και...τρέχουμε (εξΆ ου και η απουσία μου τελευταία από το φόρουμ)... Για μένα ήταν μια γερή κλωτσιά που χρειαζόμουν για να ξεκολλήσω, κοινώς το άγχος τώρα λειτουργεί "θετικά" θα έλεγα.

Τι με ηρεμεί: Να αφήνω την δουλειά στον χώρο που εργάζομαι. Μουσική ακούω όπου μπορώ, κανένα ποτάκι όσο να 'ναι καλμάρει τις διαθέσεις και φυσικά, το μεγάλο μου αγχολυτικό: κιθάρα: όταν υπάρχει χρόνος, δυο πενιές όσο να 'ναι βοηθάνε. Ξεχνιέμαι, είμαι αλλού και για όση ώρα παίζω σβήνονται όλα (ένα ποτάκι πάντα βοηθάει στην διάρκεια του παιξίματος). Αυτά τα λίγα...  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Annik

Αυτό το "πέρασμα" από την κατάσταση αδράνειας, όπου δεν έχεις δουλειά και κάθεσαι άπειρες ώρες να κοιτάζεις το ταβάνι μέσα στο άγχος και στην απελπισία....στην κατάσταση όπου τρέχεις σαν τον Βέγγο και δεν φτάνεις...ειλικρινά μπορεί να με οδηγήσει στην παράνοια!!! Όταν τρέχω και λέω ότι νιώθω και μια κούραση, με λένε αχάριστη αφού έχοντας πλέον δουλειά..πρέπει να είμαι ευγνώμων. Όταν δεν έχω δουλειά και είμαι "πεσμένη" λόγω άγχους, με λένε γκρινιάρα και ανυπόμονη... Συμπέρασμα: πρέπει να αλλάξω φίλους για να μην τα ακούω κι από πάνω!!!

Με το διάβασμα βιβλίων πάντως ειλικρινά έχω "βρει την υγειά μου" στο θέμα άγχος..

----------

Pappos

----------


## Samdreamth

Έτσι ακρβώς είναι annik. Αυτό που διαπιστώνω δυστυχώς είναι ότι ή θα πνίγεσαι ή θα ξύνεσαι. 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει μέση λύση, τουλάχιστον στο ελεύθερο επάγγελμα.

Την υγειά μας να έχουμε και από κει και πέρα όλα θα γίνουν. Έ, και όσο να 'ναι λίγη γκρίνια οι φίλοι μας θα την ακούσουν. 
Είναι και αυτή μέσα στο πρόγραμμα...  :Γέλιο:

----------


## shelby

Το άγχος της πρώτης δουλειάς πως αντιμετωπίζεται; Ρίχνοντας τον εαυτό σου στη δουλειά
Το άγχος της μη εύρεσης εργασίας; Αυτό δεν ξέρω πάντως αυτό που θα κάνω είναι ότι θα βγάλω ότι μπορώ να βγάλω από πλευράς αδειών και μετά πολύ ψάξιμο.

----------


## Annik

Από ότι βλέπω...από όλους τους συναδέλφους εντός κι εκτός φόρουμ, η περίοδος είναι δύσκολη...οπότε ας εξοπλιστούμε με υπομονή...και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται για την αντιμετώπιση του άγχους...και φυσικά οι φίλοι (και όχι "φίλοι") είναι οι καλύτεροι ψυχοθεραπευτές - έτσι κι αλλιώς..όλοι γκρινιάζουμε που και που...!!!  :Χαρούμενος:  
Ελπίζω πάντως σε καλύτερες μέρες για όλους μας!

----------

Pappos

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Προμηνύεται τίποτα καλό??? Αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο αγχολυτικό...
Όσο για το ή θα πνίγεσαι ή θα ξύνεσαι είναι απίστευτο αλλά είναι 100% αληθές!

----------


## Pappos

> όπως επίσης και οι βιογραφίες σημαντικών ανθρώπων..


Να και κάποιος που επιτέλους με αναγνωρίζει. Πρέπει να έκανε τέλεια δουλειά ο  rigid_joint

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια *Annik*

----------


## alf

Εγώ λοιπόν δεν είχα άγχος ποτέ. Ούτε στις πανελλήνιες, ούτε στις εξεταστικές, ούτε στην αρχή της δουλειάς μου. 
'Ομως απέκτησα. Και δεν φταίει το επάγγελμά μου γι αυτό. Όταν πιστεύεις ότι κάτι το κάνεις καλά τότε δεν σου δημιουργεί άγχος.
Όμως το κράτος με έχει κάνει να μην νιώθω το στομάχι μου. Όταν σε μία βραδιά τα αλλάζει όλα στα Δημ έργα που ασχολούμουν και αναγκάζομαι να αλλάξω πορεία.
Όταν μου χρωστάει χρήματα έξι χρόνια αλλά από την άλλη με φορολογεί έξτρα κάθε χρόνο και τα ζητάει τώρα. Όταν αναγκάζομαι να πληρώνω το ΦΠΑ για χρήματα που δεν έχω εισπράξει. Και παίρνω δάνειο γι αυτό. Και ενώ στην αρχή έβγαζα την δόση του από τα άλλα, περιμένοντας να πληρωθώ από το δημόσιο, έρχεται και η κρίση στην οικοδομή και όχι μόνο και λιγοστεύουν και τα άλλα και πλέον δεν βγαίνει η δόση. Και περιμένεις να πληρωθείς από το δημόσιο κάνοντας αγωγή για να πάρεις σειρά και αυτό ζητάει αναβολή και σε πάει ένα χρόνο πίσω. και θα πάει και μισό χρόνο ακόμα πίσω για να βγεί η απόφαση. Και εν τω μεταξύ η τράπεζα ζητάει. Και δεν ζητάει μόνο από εμένα αλλά και από αυτούς που συνεργάζομαι. Οι οποίοι σταμάτησαν να με πληρώνουν και αυτοί.
Είναι δυνατόν να μην έχεις άγχος?
Πως το αντιμετωπίζω? έγραψα εδώ και μου μειώθηκε. Γιατί ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## Annik

Χαχα!! Pappos πολύ καλό!!
Τελικά και το φόρουμ βοηθάει στην αντιμετώπιση του άγχους...λίγο γέλιο (με την καλή έννοια) πάντα κάνει καλό!!

----------


## Pappos

Ε ναι, το γέλιο είναι το καλύτερο για την αντιμετώπιση του άγχους και όχι μόνο  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Balance

> Πως το αντιμετωπίζω? έγραψα εδώ και μου μειώθηκε. Γιατί ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που καταλαβαίνουν.


@Alf  Διάβασα την τοποθέτηση σου και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα! Αν και δεν έχω την εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα που αναφέρεις μπορώ να σε καταλάβω. Μπαίνω στη θέση σου και είναι πολύ άδικο και ισοπεδωτικό. Αναλαμβάνεις εργολαβίες σε έργα του δημοσίου, ή μελέτες;

----------


## cna

Μάλλον με την κατασκευή ασχολούνταν γιατί οι μελέτες άλλαξαν μάλλον προς το καλύτερο. Η κατασκευή πλέον όμως έχει γίνει ένα πεδίο που κυριαρχεί πραγματικά ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. Το βιώνω καθημερινά στο πετσί μου. Βλέπω εκπτώσεις της τάξης του 50% για έργα που και το 40% είναι επικινδύνως μεγάλη έκπτωση από άτομα που ξέρω ότι έχουν την ευχέρεια να παίρνουν απευθείας αναθέσεις. Για να καταλάβετε τί εννοώ σκεφτείτε ότι έχουμε ένα έργο αξίας 20.000 ευρώ με το ΦΠΑ, Γ.Ε.&Ο.Ε. 18%, απρόβλεπτα 15%. Οι κρατήσεις του έργου είναι περίπου στο 5%, οι δημοσιεύσεις στα περίου 150 ευρώ και το ΙΚΑ περίπου 27%. Το λοιπόν το έργο αφορά σκυροδετήσεις με τιμή αρθρου σκυροδέματος της υπηρεσίας τα 113 ευρώ (με την αντλία) και χάλυβα στα 1,20 ευρώ το κιλό. Πείτε μου τώρα εσείς πώς γίνετε να "βγαίνει" αυτός που το χτύπησε στο 50%!!! Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι!!!

----------


## Balance

Και για ποιό λόγο κατεβαίνει τότε στην προσφορά; Αποκλύει τους άλλους και μπαίνει μέσα; Του αρκεί να μπεί μέσα μόνο και μόνο για να αποκλίσει τους άλλους;

----------


## cna

Τον εξηγώ αμέσως πριν. Βρίσκει τρόπο και παίρνει απευθείας ανάθεση στο ποσό που έχει μειώσει την αρχική τιμή του έργου...

----------


## alf

Με την κατασκευή είχα ασχοληθεί. Αλλά πλέον σταμάτησα. Αυτό που γίνεται στην κατασκευή είναι ένα μεγάλο μπάχαλο. Όπως εξηγεί ο Cna.
Πολλοί χτυπάνε τα έργα για να μπαίνουν λιγότερο μέσα. Να μειώνουν τα έξοδα των παγίων τους και για να κυκλοφορούν το χρήμα μήπως και κάποια στιγμή ρεφάρουν. Σαν τους τζογαδόρους.
Αυτοί και αν έχουν άγχος.(γιατι το άγχος είναι το θέμα μας)

----------


## Annik

Σχετικά με τα έργα, νομίζω ότι οι χαμηλές εκπτώσεις που προσφέρονται είναι πραγματικά ανίκανες να προσδώσουν οποιοδήποτε κέρδος στον ιδιώτη, ο οποίος ουσιαστικά αναλαμβάνει έργα για να συντηρεί τα συνεργεία του -όσο μπορεί εντέλει-..περιμένοντας κάποια στιγμή να ρεφάρει. Και επειδή το άγχος είναι όντως το θέμα μας, παρατηρώ έναν κύκλο..το άγχος του εργολήπτη μεταφέρεται στον συνεργάτη, στον υπάλληλο,  κλπ..  και συνήθως με γεωμετρική πρόοδο...

----------


## Balance

> Πολλοί χτυπάνε τα έργα για να μπαίνουν λιγότερο μέσα. Να μειώνουν τα έξοδα των παγίων τους και για να κυκλοφορούν το χρήμα μήπως και κάποια στιγμή ρεφάρουν. Σαν τους τζογαδόρους.
> Αυτοί και αν έχουν άγχος.


Ξεκινάνε από μεγαλομανία, με στόχο να φτιάξουν την Τζάιαντ κι έπειτα αυτό το άνοιγμα καταλήγει να αλλοτριώνει την πραγματικότητα και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα πρέπει να παίρνονται οι δουλειές. Πάντως το θεωρώ χαζό κάποιος να δουλεύει δωρεάν και ακόμα πιο χαζό να πληρώνει και από τη τσέπη του για να δουλεύει. Τότε δε μιλάμε για εργασία και χαρά, αλλά για υποδούλωση. Δε θέλω να λέω μεγάλα λόγια καθώς είμαι στο πολύ ξεκίνημα μου. Θα πρέπει να βάζουμε ένα μέτρο στις φιλοδοξίες μας, έτσι ώστε αυτές να μην καταλήγουν σε δυσβάσταχτο άγχος.

----------


## nicoza

Havana cola λεμονι και rocknroll!

----------


## dhpeper84

Μεγάλο τρέξιμο σε διάρκεια και χαμηλής έντασης συχνά και πυκνά σαν τρόπο ζωής. Όταν μεγαλώνει το άγχος και λίγο αλκοόλ το βράδυ είναι καλό...

----------


## kambog

Άγχος τη είναι αυτό (υπαρχή αυτή η λέξη) ?
Φίλοι μου με καθαρό μυαλό όλα λύνονται

----------


## Ubiquites

Αν και δεν έχω εμπειρία μέχρι ώρας σχετικά με το άγχος που έχει το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού, αυτό που μπορώ να πω σχετικά με τη διαχείριση του άγχους είναι οτι η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει πάρα πολύ, μπαίνει σε τάξη η σκέψη και στις διαστάσεις που τους αναλογούν. Τις περισσότερες φορές μεγενθύνονται τα πράγματα στο μυαλό μας.

----------

